# New to the Site...



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

New to the site and love it... Look forward to meetin and hopfully fishing with a few of you... here is my flats Gator Trax... Always looking for people to fish with... I fish out of cocodrie, La  in the grass flats and wanting to find outher places...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

OK...I'll be the first to bite. Where's your boyfriend(s)?

NIce skiff by the way....................


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

that would be my wife and sister im in the water taking the picture.... LOL smart


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice boat! I almost bought one!! 


Good to see you found some women who like to fish! Im currently in the market! 

Im living in Kenner at the moment until I can find a house worth buying. From Georgia, but moved here for work.

I've heard the fishing has been pretty good over your way..


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

yea we do really well... reds are stack up in the grass flats and in the deep black ponds.. If you ever want to go just let me know always looking to fish with new friends...


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Uptown New Orleans here. In the market for fishing buddies and a skiff. I usually fly fish for the reds, but who am I kidding... I'll fish for reds with a cane pole if that's what'll get me out on the water. If you want or need someone to fish and pole around with ya hit me up. Sweet boat by the way!

Brandon
(3 one 8) 4 five 8-six 8 six 2


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

Fullrutt, I'm in Lafayette and always willing to drag the Hobie down to Coco if Reds and a few "cool pops" are involved. I'm about tired of chasing the specks around Big Lake and VB. Maybe we need to get a group trip up before bow season fever hits us. MIKE


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

mike & brandon, 

anytime... i have 3 deer operations i run and so when october comes I have to pick my fishing days which are not very many.... I would for sure like to meet up and fish... I am trying to put together a little tournament out of cocodrie for smaller boats but wont be until March it looks like.. Bayou Bucks is helping me with this tourny... We just have not figured out all the details on boat specifications... 

Look forward to fishing with you guys...


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm interested in the deer hunting too. What kind of operations are you running? I bow and rifle hunt, but usually only like to harvest 2 deer per season as I don't really need a lot.


----------



## junkin35 (Nov 20, 2011)

What do you mean by "run deer operations"? Not being nosey, just wondering if we may have met. I've worked with a friend of mine for several years who has a breeding farm over here(Deer Ridge Farm/ Southern Whitetail Scents). Just thought we may have crossed paths?


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

we have two high fences and one non high fence. One HF is in Vidalia, la the other in Freer, TX.... My non is in woodville, ms... Its been managed like a fence for 25+ years so we have some bruisers every year... 

I know them guys a little... Great guys


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

Ahh, trophies. Vidalia would be sweet.


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Let me know if you ever wanna get out here on big lake or some of the other areas, My sister lives in Slidell...maybe we could do some swap trips or something. 
My boss also runs a high fence op out here...River Road whitetails...I'm sure you have seen his deer with the blonde on the cover of sportsman magazine??
Lookin forward to meeting some of you guys, We need to get some group trips happening!


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Also, maybe some of you might be interested in swapping a deer hunt for a duck hunt?


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

Im all about learning new areas.... Just let me know.... I know cocodrie very well and would love to try big lake and any other areas... And swapping hunting trips is for sure a done deal you just tell me what you want...

HS


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Stay in the woods and out of my ponds.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

[smiley=1-laugh.gif]

-a


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

LOL will do bud... where you fish???




> Stay in the woods and out of my ponds.


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

Hopedale/ Delacroix. Im also on the Saltycajun (outcast) ;D


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

gotcha.... ryan sounds good man... good friend of mine scott walker fishes your area... Hear good things of that area... I grew up in cocodrie and love it...


----------



## lodaddyo (Jun 22, 2011)

> gotcha.... ryan sounds good man... good friend of mine scott walker fishes your area... Hear good things of that area... I grew up in cocodrie and love it...



I know Scott well. Hes a good guy, excellent fisherman.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Let me get this straight, sweet boat, women on the sweet boat, LA redfish, and monster deer. Geeze what a life!!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hshaffett (Jul 18, 2012)

> Let me get this straight, sweet boat, women on the sweet boat, LA redfish, and monster deer. Geeze what a life!!! Welcome to the forum.


very expensive lol


----------

